# 18" Rota gtr 5x120



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

Ive been looking around to see if I could find the Rota gtr but havent been able to.. 
I know they made a series of 5x120's for 3 series but have no idea where to look to find them
anyone here could help me out to find the actual rota's or a set of replicas to purchase?


----------

